# How much should 30K Maxima mantenance cost?



## a326292347 (5 mo ago)

I recently moved to a new city in California. Today I went to the dealer for 30K maintenance. I do maintenance every 5K, at the previous dealer it costs no more than $300.
He told me 30K maintenance is very important, and I was surprised they charged me almost $2000, and the service I got is:
1. Coolant Fluid Exchange
2. 4-Wheel Alignment
3. Prefered 30K mile service (I have no idea what is this)

I think this price is definitely too expensive, but have no idea how much should 30K service usually costs.
Is it just expensive in California?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

30K maintenance is not much different then the 5K except the CVT fluid should be replaced every 30K which most dealers don't generally tell you about. The maintenance schedule just says to inspect it every 5K. Even with the CVT drain/fill the price should be in the range of $300 - $500 at the most.

The CVT drain/fill is very important. To enhance longevity, the CVT fluid should always be replaced every 30,000 mi. When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide the needed functionality that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones. The fluid has two great enemies, overheated fluid is one of them caused by excessive jack-rabbit starts, pulling a heavy load, being stuck in snow trying to get out, etc. The other is shearing force generated by normal operation of the belt, which increases on hills or with a load. You can generally deduce that by looking at the fluid; if it's very dark brown and has a burnt odor, it's shot! Anybody who believes the advertising about "lifetime fluid" is doomed to a dead tranny around 100K, maybe less.


----------



## remanaz (10 mo ago)

I had just been on my local dealers service site and remembered they had a few services shown with prices. I just went back and looked to see if any of those are listed. This is in AZ and not Cali though. A 4 wheel alignment is $129 and a CVT fluid exchange is $249. Oil change with synthetic, I am assuming that would be part of the 30k, is $79. They do not list coolant flush but I wouldn't be surprised if they did not charge up to $200. I wonder what else is in that 30K service.


----------



## Oldcivicjoe (Jun 21, 2021)

CA dealer labor rates are extremely high, some go as high as $220 per hour, and the service writers often times get fired if they dont screw enough people out of their money every month, of the 10 or 12 I did stints at only 1 was honest. Sad fact is they pay so much for real estate here they NEED to screw over as many people as possible to turn a profit. That being said I'd be asking exactly what was done in the 30k service, then be looking labor times for those things up, adding totals and calling the BBB, as well as the cities chamber of commerce.


----------



## nacy9 (5 mo ago)

I don't think it's because you're in California.You should go to a few more stores and ask.


----------

